# Onaping Falls Archery Club up coming 3-D shoot



## arrowboy (May 11, 2011)

I will be there but will the two guys fighting be there?? if so I hope there is no cheating on the score cards but it should be a good shoot


----------



## arrowboy (May 11, 2011)

Is it true it was the owner of Lifetime sports that was caught cheating on his cards at a shoot? who would have thought that he would do that ,oh well it's not a good way to promot your shop!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

wow who would of thought.. best we hear all of the story .. or have been there to witness the going on`s ...who knows honest mistake or what ever .. thats why there should be 2 sets of cards scored..... always....


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*no one is winning with this B.S.*

(((Is it true it was the owner of Lifetime sports that was caught cheating on his cards at a shoot?)))
No not caught but accused of cheating there is a difference.
At this point it's 1 person against 5 in the group of shooters...

Now I'm hoping that we do not have the same issue that has happen in the past in a other club where two merchants got going at each other made them lose a peace of land for said club... ((some of you know what i mean)).

On that note drop it like a sac of potatoes and let's move on the 3-d season just started and we don't need any more soaps at the shots those belong on the TV.
:shade:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Again i say 2 sets of score cards...... And lets move on like big al says..


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Ted there was 2 sets of cards.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

My ruling on 2 cards then is if there is a discrepancy you discuss the shot number and try to remember the actual target... deer, bear etc etc between the 2 SCORERS first.. then if no one in the GROUP can refresh each others mind and all OTHER avenues such as some one squeezed some one out or some one had a really bad shot have been used up...then and only then the score goes to the archer in the higher value.. when people score they have to be able to write legibly and be able to add... when I score I will call persons name... get the score and repeat the score out loud and say on target 12 for a total of xxx I also write the number in the appropriate box as well like in the 8 column I will write 8 and not an x or a 10 in the 10 column really makes it pretty fool proof and gives a 3 system score check even before you move onto next target.. just my opinion and that is the way I do it so there are few corrections to be made .. to each his own I guess .. when we shoot the ibo worlds you have to punch holes in the cards so you better make sure the cards are done right or you get what is punched... hope this works out and does not get to twisted out of shape...


----------



## arrowboy (May 11, 2011)

rsteep said:


> Ted there was 2 sets of cards.


yes but what was heard was his showed a score while the other showed a miss


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

his card did show a miss.


----------



## aeaeg (May 13, 2011)

*The truth*

Double scoring present, 2 score cards used, both identical, both indicate a zero on the disputed target.

THE SCORE CARD HANDED IN AND THE SCORE DISPLAYED BY THE TOURNAMENT ORGANIZERS IN NEW LISKEARD IS CORRECT.

THERE WAS NO CHEATING BY THE ACCUSED OR THOSE WHO SHOT ON THAT TARGET OR ANY OTHER TARGET!

The accuser had not done his homework!

He upset a lot of people and owes everyone an apology.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well there ya go .... double cards and problem solved.. seems this one can go to bed now... I hope no ones integrity was damaged.. and I hope person... accuser extends a hand in apology in public to let every one know its settled...now back to this shoot june 18th.. know it will be good as this is a club with a bright ... big... future... I`ll check and see if I can make it can`t promise... I know it will be vvvvvvery quiet without me there.... lol lol lol ....


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

That is very true ted you normaly make the shoot a very interesting one no matter what shoot ur at hope to see u there


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Well there is only 17 days left for or seriously fun shoot.... The club and I have been paving the wet spots in the back with wood chip and rearranging some of the shooting lanes to make it more fun and interesting lol hope to see you soon...


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

we won't be able to make it. :sad:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

big al can you get rene and andy to phone me or pm me thanks ted


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

i just left them a message at home for them to contact you asap... or to give me permission to give out their info to you.... Thats just the way I do things and I hope you understand.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

like a true professional thanks very much again


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok! so 3 days before our shoot lets hope everything goes well... here's hoping for a good turn out and alot of fun


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok! so 3 days before our shoot lets hope everything goes well... here's hoping for a good turn out and alot of fun.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Al, we gona need boots this time around?


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

so here's the deal we rented a wood chipper to try to fill in the wet spot and make the trail friendlier. with that said NO you should not unless it rains that day.


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

so all the targets are out with one new big one, the food is ready to cook and the prizes have been all counted. To all that are comming welcome and for all that are not you are going to be here your going to misse out on a annoucements!!!


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Another great day of shooting Al, to bad you had to work. The members did a great job with the course, food was great. Only one hitch maybe you can fix for next time....Jason beat me bad.:thumbs_up


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sue, Great shoot you put on!!!!


....I wouldn't change a thing!!!!!:wink:


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Well I guess you all like our handy work and I'm glad that you all like our set up, yes I was here to set up the course the day before... and I can't do anything about JDoupe beating you except next time you and him can shoot together and let the real games begin, just bring extra arrows lol... you know me, I do like to change things up to make it interesting and fun so expect the unexpected with our club...

I missed the opportunity to be here because of work on the day of the shoot and to see all your friendly faces and smiles. Lets not forget the complaning about how challenging the course was.

Thank You all for coming out!


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Would never complain about the challenge, love it. Also, me and Mister Doupe will hook and shoot together, it maybe at Provincials or the Moose shoot but it will happen, no matter the score, we will have fun.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Agreed!

We should plan on the Provincials! ...and I too am never one to complian about the challenges that O.Falls brings to the table.


----------

